# Training systems manuals for staff



## npa (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi,

I wondered if anyone had any good templates or experience of putting together a manual for new employess to understand the systems in your business?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are numerous layouts available online.

You would need to specify the exact purpose as mostly they are tailored to the company and job role within the company.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

please add first before asking for something!


----------



## npa (Nov 12, 2015)

Aploogies Fevmeister very new to all this


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

feel good about yourself now fevmeister?

npa,, what business are you in,, need more info to be able to help


----------



## npa (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi,

im opening a new coffeeshop and what to put together a staff training/systems manual for all staff. Im mainly looking fir a template to base it from


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> feel good about yourself now fevmeister?
> 
> npa,, what business are you in,, need more info to be able to help


very good thanks


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.gourmetcoffeelovers.com/barista-training-guide/

http://www.gourmetcoffeelovers.com/barista-training-guide/

http://free-e-booknew.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/seattle-barista-academy-training-manual.html

http://www.howtostartacoffeeshop.co.uk/


----------



## npa (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks great thanks, really appreciate your help. I hope to add something to the group very soon.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

npa said:


> Thanks great thanks, really appreciate your help. I hope to add something to the group very soon.


where is the shop opening? how long til open? have you chosen a roastery to supply your beans? what machinery are you using?


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

http://www.howtostartacoffeeshop.co.uk/

I did the course on the site above before opening my shop about 5 years ago and would recommend it 110%. Great guy runs it called Youri. But the info on that site is also handy if you want real world pointers for getting up and running.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

npa said:


> Thanks great thanks, really appreciate your help. I hope to add something to the group very soon.


http://www.specialty-coffee-advisor.com/support-files/official-training-manual.pdf

The above is VERY comprehensive indeed and covers almost everything you are likely to need (perhaps even too comprehensive)

http://coffeeandcrema.com/library/Co&Cr_Handbook.pdf

This one is more about the employee contractual side.

Plus many more I found with the 2 simple Google searches below

coffee shop employee handbook

training manuals for coffee shop staff

*If you are going to run a business and be successful, perhaps, you should give some thought to the fact that you posted on a forum rather than do the 2 simple google searches first....*


----------



## Jaspers (Mar 4, 2013)

The Nationwide Caterers Association http://www.ncass.org.uk/ have comprehensive training programmes along with a support network. They also provide a folder with all necessary paperwork (ie policies) that you will need with a new business.


----------

